
GymPact | Never miss another workout. - tocomment
http://www.gym-pact.com/
======
tocomment
This seems like a really cool idea. What are your guys thoughts? Also does
anyone know their business model?

~~~
fbr
Their business model is probably something like: pay app + a rake.

In their FAQ:

> _The minimum bet is 5$ and the minimum reward is 0.5$_

> _Our users make it on average to 90% of the days they commit_

~~~
tocomment
Do those numbers imply they're taking a cut? It seems like they would have to
mention that, no?

I was toying with a similar startup idea but for losing weight. (I haven't
figured out how to verify users' weights though, gympact has the advantage
they can use GPS to verify you're at the gym.)

